# BBC looking for people involved with Newcastle fertility clinic.



## katiecole (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi 

I am a producer and reporter with the BBC in the North East of England. I am keen to speak to couples / individuals who have had or are in the process of having IVF with the Newcastle fertility clinic.

I am interested in speaking to people who have struggled to conceive and have had repeated cycles of IVF AND/OR  those who have had successful IVF.

Also if anyone is waiting to have IVF at the Newcastle fertility clinic or due to start soon I would love to hear from you.

Initially this would be just an informal chat.

Please e-mail [email protected]

Thank you.

Katie


----------

